# Pictures breeding's reports of Peter Grabowitz



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 12, 2007)

Haplopelma albostriatum









Chilobrachy huahini








Theraphosa blondi

Haplopelma lividum









Haplopelma longipedum








Avicularia metallica








Avicularia braunshauseni


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 12, 2007)

*Tapinauchenius subcoreuleus*

Tapinauchenius subcoreuleus - mating 8.07.2007


----------



## padkison (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice pictures Peter.  Looks like you have your hands full.


----------



## Gigas (Jul 13, 2007)

A very nice Tapinauchenius species


----------



## Becky (Jul 16, 2007)

Amazing pictures!! :clap:


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jul 16, 2007)

Gigas said:


> A very nice Tapinauchenius species


Very nice indeed! Its like the GBB of Taps.

Good work!:clap: 

-Sean


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 24, 2007)

*Avicularia geroldi*



























Avicularia geroldi "Virginia Sophia" ;-), spider breeded by my Love Sonja....

Moulted 12.01.2007
Kopula 24.04.2007
Eggcasese build 23.06.2007
Eggcase remove and open 23.07.2007


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 25, 2007)

*Avicularia braunshauseni*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jul 25, 2007)

*Theraphosa apophysis*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 1, 2007)

*Theraphosa apophysis*


----------



## ricneto (Aug 1, 2007)

Amazing pictures. Congratulations to the proud dad!! 
That apophysis is beautiful. How big is she?
Was she captive bred?
Are you going to take the egg sac or leave it?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 1, 2007)

*some new eggcases in July*






Avicularia spec. amazonica/Iquitos






Cyriopagopus schioedtei






Cyriopagopus spec. blue






Ephebopus cyanognathus






Trixopelma ockerti


----------



## asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow!
no coments!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 9, 2007)

*Poecilotheria subfusca*


----------



## massmorels (Aug 9, 2007)

gorgeous subfusca!! good luck with the sac..


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 9, 2007)

*Pterinochilus spec. (murinus?) from KENIA*



















Pterinochilus spec. (probably murinus sensu R.Gallon, should be chequed by DNS)


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Ceratogyrus sanderi*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 23, 2007)

*Avicularia fasciculata first time breeded in captivity!*
















mumm inside...











with egg case...


----------



## Rydog (Oct 23, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW
amazing pictures.


----------



## massmorels (Oct 26, 2007)

You have a great thread going! Keep up the good work..


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 29, 2007)

*Ceatogyrus marshalli - egg case*






male






female





eggcase


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow great stuff! :clap:


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 12, 2007)

*some of my youngs Avicularia fasciculata*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 30, 2007)

*Tapinauchenius cupreus*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 5, 2007)

*Tapinauchenius cupreus and T. gigas*












Tapinauchenius cupreus















Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome! Look at those legs!
:worship: 
I have been told that sometimes Avic mothers will help rip a hole in the sac so the slings can get out. Have you ever seen that before? Or believe it to be true?

Great pics of your efforts, keep them coming! :clap:


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 5, 2007)

*Ceratogyrus marshalli (Mozambik)*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 5, 2007)

Grosphus limbatus






Pandinus imperator


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 28, 2007)

*Parabuthus traansvalicus*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 28, 2007)

*Avicularia bicegoi + Avicularia geroldi*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jan 18, 2009)

*Selenobrachys philippinus*








cross the fingers please ;-))


----------



## calum (Jan 18, 2009)

fingers and toes crossed. 

I am amazed with all your success with the breeding! well done!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome pics! Sweet stuff Man! Your awesome. Well done.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 18, 2009)

amazing:clap: :clap: :clap:  one of my new favorite picture threads, i love the one of your Haplopelma longipedum with all its babys.

do you always let your females take care of the sac until the wee ones are born?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jan 19, 2009)

Singbluemymind said:


> amazing:clap: :clap: :clap:  one of my new favorite picture threads, i love the one of your Haplopelma longipedum with all its babys.
> 
> do you always let your females take care of the sac until the wee ones are born?


YES! the original mom can better than me.....


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pterinochilus murinus KENIA*

Pterinochilus lugardi:




Eucratosceles pachypus


Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 15, 2009)

Peter Grabowitz said:


> Heteroscodra maculata


Oh man! This must be the most beautiful maculata I have ever seen :clap:


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 16, 2009)

*maculata*



TiberiuSahly said:


> Oh man! This must be the most beautiful maculata I have ever seen :clap:


this is nice, thanx!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 31, 2009)

*Avicuaria aurantiaca*


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Sep 24, 2009)

*Avicularia sp. "amazonica"/Iquitos*

Avicularia sp. "amazonica"/Iquitos, 
early in the 90-ies known as Avicularia sp. PERU I 
(or francophone "Avicularia sp. LILAS"


my breeding pair, originated from Iquitos Peru,


----------



## micheldied (Sep 24, 2009)

amazing success in breeding!
i commend you!:clap:


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 27, 2009)

some larvae of big and very uglily tarantula... from Guyana


----------



## seanbond (Nov 27, 2009)

any pix of the adults from Guyana? congrats!


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 27, 2009)

how did I miss this thread?!?! Its amazing. Great pics Peter. Keep them coming and good luck.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 27, 2009)

agreed awesome thread


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 1, 2009)

Fisheringspider from Cameroon, mom with slings..


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 1, 2009)

Is that an air hole I see in that tub? That could spell trouble.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 1, 2009)

hellraizor said:


> Is that an air hole I see in that tub? That could spell trouble.



 I didn't notice that until you posted. Yikes!


 Wonder why I missed this thread, too. Well, never again...subscribed.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pamphobeteus antinous /Bolivia*


----------



## spiderfield (Feb 4, 2010)

:drool:  Beautiful!  Good luck!


----------



## TheTsupreme (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome thread! whats up with those flies with the eggs in that last pic? :O is that dangerous or gonna be alright? goodluck!


----------



## that70sshow (Feb 4, 2010)

great thread man. keep it up! subscribed


----------



## Dinho (Feb 5, 2010)

It's amazing...
Only what can I say is: WOW.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Feb 6, 2010)

*the biggies tarantulas species of the worrld Theraphosa sp. cf blondi ("burgundy")*


----------



## spiderfield (Feb 6, 2010)

:drool:  Beautiful X 2!  Congratulations on the hatching.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## that70sshow (Feb 6, 2010)

hey why do you choose to let the spiderlings hatch with the mother rather than snatching the sac early?


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 6, 2010)

I am curious as to your reasons for letting the sac hatch with the mother too.
very nice pictures!!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, very good pictures. I love the laid eggs one. You have a little fruit fly in your sunny-side-ups, though. ;P

 Who knew blondi would have such skinny, runway model legs when little?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Apr 22, 2010)

*a half SUN TIGER...*

WC female from Guyana close to border of Venezuela


----------



## Falk (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome thread:worship:


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, awesome thread! Any updates? Would like to see some more true spiders


----------



## mitchrobot (Jun 27, 2010)

EPIC. 
good job on getting all those sacs! nice to see some pics of the babies with mom for a change 

what was the time on the burgandys from sac till when the mom opened it up?


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 27, 2010)

*Yes!*



mitchrobot said:


> EPIC.
> what was the time on the burgandys from sac till when the mom opened it up?


:clap:
Do tell - Please......:razz: - Jason


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jun 13, 2012)

it is time for some more pics.....

Aphonopelma chalcodes /Arizona/




Scolopendra hardwickei /continously breeding since 3 years

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GamberOne (Oct 14, 2012)

*Oh lord.....*

Astonishing work, Peter......


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 29, 2012)

fom Peru, do you like them?

Reactions: Like 4


----------

